# Painting wood closet shelves



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

That "sticky" problem is when people use cheap or "wall" paint for shelving
You should not get it at all with properly applied and cured Pro Classic
It IS the proper coating for something like this


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Properly cured Waterbourne ProClassic will do just fine. Just wait a couple of weeks before loading up the shelves. It cures hard as a rock and is not sticky. I use it and have had no sticking issues.

I suspect all those on-line articles were written before the two major Waterbourne enamels (SW ProClassic or BM Impervo) became popular, or they are written by painters that haven't tried them. Certainly don't use wall paint on shelving, but ProClassic or Impervo will be great. (Behr "Enamel" isn't what we had in mind. I know you weren't going to use it, but that is for the benefit of others that might read this thread.)

SirWired


----------

